

Help the Hacker Dojo by sending them your recruiter spam - bluehat
http://www.hackerdojo.com/RecruiterSpam

======
MrDunham
Just did this myself - if nothing else it feels really good to respam a
spamming recruiter.

------
jaredsohn
The naming of the sponsorships (based on how much the recruiters or their
organizations give to the dojo) is quite appropriate: ninja, guru, and
rockstar.

~~~
puls
I would have gone guru, ninja, rockstar and put them in increasing order of
annoying, but that's just me.

------
Lukeas14
I've been using recruiter spam as an opportunity to promote my own project
just by replying and asking them to check it out. While the total number of
responses are small, I've gotten some decent feedback and made a few
interesting contacts through this tactic.

I'll be adding Hacker Dojo's note to the end from now on.

~~~
chetan51
Sounds like an interesting idea! How do you phrase the reply email?

~~~
Lukeas14
Very similar to Hacker Dojo's example.

[recruiter name], Thanks for reaching out. Unfortunately, I'm not looking for
a new position as I'm focused on my latest project, <http://iwaat.com>. I'll
keep you in mind when I begin hiring. In the meantime, if you have any
feedback...

------
iamleppert
Recruiters love to recruit PASSIVE candidates. They DO NOT want active
candidates. All this is going to do is waste people's time.

If you're not interested in some recruiter, just don't reply.

~~~
bluehat
The Dojo is inviting them to work with passive candidates who are members of
the Dojo in a positive framework: ie, by sponsoring the Dojo and getting
attention that way instead of by spamming people.

~~~
salemh
Multi-billion $ industry ripe for disruption. I have (will and continue too)
take much shit with my current and past firm(s) (leaving out current
employment as I must take a "this is my own opinion etc." stance), on posting
to corp Yammer or Chatter pages: Please do not spam 4,000 candidates cross-
state with "Django" somewhere in a profile via mass-mailing. It hurts the
brand, angers candidates I work with (sometimes for a few years, or who are
already working on a project), etc." All pushed through mass Chatter or
Yammer, hence visible to higher ups, going "who is this Recruiter with some
smattering of negativity?". /stirs the pot.

Perhaps I'm missing something with what this accomplishes (trying to
understand as a Tech Recruiter (not for long however)). Majority of spams of
course = a cruddy Boolean string (or worse, 1-2 key words), selecting a few
hundred people and template spamming messages. Without reviewing notes or even
resumes.

I imagine this is local :)

It is effective "throw crap at wall" until 2 candidates fit for a hire.

Blah!

------
Zonker
The Reverse Job Fairs at the Dojo have been great for all involved. I think it
would be nice to know which recruiters have a vested interest in our
community.

------
alain94040
Not sure it will make any money for the Dojo, but if they say it might, I'll
do it.

------
languagehacker
This just adds even more work for me. I already had to open my mail for no
reason. And here I thought the hacker dojo was maybe undertaking a project to
keep that stuff from my mailbox.

~~~
jf
Set up a filter to forward the email for you automatically?

~~~
dustball
smoochies

------
gregcohn
If only HackerDojo would auto-add these spams to an email list we can set as
the reply-to....

------
xntrk
How do I forward linkedin requests. lol

------
michaelangelo
got enuff of it thx!

